# New member



## trishwish (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi:My name is Patricia and I have been also suffering from ibs since the age of twelve. At first I didn't know that I had ibs because many doctors could never tell me what was wrong with me. They said I was just high on anxiety. But as time progressed I got worse. Now that I am a freshman in college it seems like life is supposed to get a tad more easier than compared to how it was in high school. But actually things have worsen for me. I experience bloating, gas, spasms, and constipation and just feel like I want to crawl under a rock sometimes because I feel so embarrased... since it enables me to do things sometimes. I feel like most of you guys,when you say that is hard to go out to the movies, resteraunts, and etc because the symtoms are always there. I have tried bentyl, levisen, and other pills but nothing has worked. So I was just wondering if someone out there who may read my message might have some ideas of what to try in either getting rid of some of the pain or getting rid of gas. I have tried anti acids and things like that don't work. I don't know but I guess I feel bad like a lot of you guys feel.. I just think it disrupts every day activities that I may want to do and I just want to try to find something easier that will kind of reduce the pain. So please if anyone has any suggestions!! ~trishwish


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

He Patricia, Welcome to the bulletin board!!!!







I have had IBS too for a few years and its hard to be 21 and have it and be social and go to school. Luckily I have friends who know I have stomach probs,so if I run off to the bathroom they know whats up..lol Anyways, I have been drinking two tea's that have been helping me better then any med I have taken (bentyl, celexa etc) Maybe it will help ya out...the first is Peppermint Tea. This tea is an antispasmadic and it helps alot with the stomach cramps that I get in the morning. (Mornings are my worst!!) and then I also drink ginger tea when I have any gas or before I go out and I swear it works!!!!!!!! I don't know how b/c I have tried everything but it does!! I hope this helps a little, good luck














Tammy


----------



## morningglory (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey Patricia!I would imagine we're going through pretty much the same things...only with opposite problems. (I have ibs-d). I'm a freshman in college...and I, too, thought ibs would be easier to handle in college. But, it is just as hard! I have problems because I keep meeting new people and want to do things with them, but because I'm sick a lot, I have to turn down so many activities...which makes me look like a major party pooper. It's a lot harder to make friends when you have ibs! Well, I don't have much advice. I know what has helped some people i know with ibs-c is a fiber source...such as fibercon. I often find that a nap (which i know is not always convenient) seems to calm my stomach down. Just a thought! well, good luck!


----------

